# Why Are They Like This?



## Southernbella. (Jun 19, 2019)

Logically, I know why. Historically, I know why. And yet it still amazes me when I see it in action.

NSFW language (ww harassing black kids and playing the victim)



I did like that they didn't seem phased by this nut.


----------



## LostInAdream (Jun 19, 2019)

I like how they corrected her and was respectful even though she was clearly delusional.


----------



## Laela (Jun 22, 2019)

Well, they didn't fall for her tactics




LostInAdream said:


> I like how they corrected her and was respectful even though she was clearly delusional.


----------

